# January Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*crnp2001 - Honey*








*desilu - Lucy*








*EddieME - Eddie*








*FranH - Rosie*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Heidi36oh - Peanut & Jack*








*Hudson - Hudson*








*HuntersMomma - Hunter*








*jessme7 - Marley*








*kathy mi - River*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*KJ - Jenny*








*LOVEisGOLDEN - Layla Belle*








*Michigan Kosmo - Kosmo*








*SimTek - Sammy*








*Tessas Mom - Tessa*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*THE HONEY WOLVES - Lucy*








*TheHooch*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you kidding me! You need to just put all those pups in a 12 month calendar by default.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how in the world are we supposed to choose! they are all adorable!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a hard decision!! All those adorable puppies!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ambika got my vote!!


----------

